# Everybody's a Detailer...



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Its not rocket science, but when should you call yourself a detailer/paint corrector>?

Is it the bright lights, high end cars and prices charged that attract people nowadays?

What happened to the *REAL* passion, the endless hours of practising and trial and error to become *proficient*.

A new detailer pops up round here every few months, some of them having their training from internet forums/guides.

Having polished mommy's car they're now an elite detailer :detailer:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

On a site that used to be _the_ champion of good practice, I'm stunned into 
silence; well, almost...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Il have my wee 10p with this one ive just recently started my own business at the age of 25 having been doing trade valeting since the age of 15 but detailing from home since 17 i had a few years out and i came back and the first thing was research research research to see were products had progressed to what the new "in" thing was etc but now im back to it and i love it! For me its like a paid hobby i love my job and love the work i never bump myself up or say im better than anyone i let my work speak for its self but for me my understanding of my products and my technique are key how can i yet along anyone pass along the knowledge i have if i dont know what im working with so i spend time tirelessly working at my products checking curing times durability application etc just to try and make sure im doing things right end of the day the way i see it is i could by the best products in the world and still produce a **** finish because i dont know how they work everyday is a learning day in detailing and everyday is a constant change as technologies evolve every single day!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

YyeeAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

mark-gts said:


> Il have my wee 10p with this one ive just recently started my own business at the age of 25 having been doing trade valeting since the age of 15 but detailing from home since 17 i had a few years out and i came back and the first thing was research research research to see were products had progressed to what the new "in" thing was etc but now im back to it and i love it! For me its like a paid hobby i love my job and love the work i never bump myself up or say im better than anyone i let my work speak for its self but for me my understanding of my products and my technique are key how can i yet along anyone pass along the knowledge i have if i dont know what im working with so i spend time tirelessly working at my products checking curing times durability application etc just to try and make sure im doing things right end of the day the way i see it is i could by the best products in the world and still produce a **** finish because i dont know how they work everyday is a learning day in detailing and everyday is a constant change as technologies evolve every single day!


You hit the nail on the head buddy, it's a paid hobby and you enjoy it. Just like a satisfying job should be, otherwise what's the point.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

mark-gts said:


> Il have my wee 10p with this one ive just recently started my own business at the age of 25 having been doing trade valeting since the age of 15 but detailing from home since 17 i had a few years out and i came back and the first thing was research research research to see were products had progressed to what the new "in" thing was etc but now im back to it and i love it! For me its like a paid hobby i love my job and love the work i never bump myself up or say im better than anyone i let my work speak for its self but for me my understanding of my products and my technique are key how can i yet along anyone pass along the knowledge i have if i dont know what im working with so i spend time tirelessly working at my products checking curing times durability application etc just to try and make sure im doing things right end of the day the way i see it is i could by the best products in the world and still produce a **** finish because i dont know how they work everyday is a learning day in detailing and everyday is a constant change as technologies evolve every single day!


There's always one has to spoil it by giving a sensible answer.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

mark-gts said:


> Il have my wee 10p with this one ive just recently started my own business at the age of 25 having been doing trade valeting since the age of 15 but detailing from home since 17 i had a few years out and i came back and the first thing was research research research to see were products had progressed to what the new "in" thing was etc but now im back to it and i love it! For me its like a paid hobby i love my job and love the work i never bump myself up or say im better than anyone i let my work speak for its self but for me my understanding of my products and my technique are key how can i yet along anyone pass along the knowledge i have if i dont know what im working with so i spend time tirelessly working at my products checking curing times durability application etc just to try and make sure im doing things right end of the day the way i see it is i could by the best products in the world and still produce a **** finish because i dont know how they work everyday is a learning day in detailing and everyday is a constant change as technologies evolve every single day!


Your are doing the right thing Mark, well done, keep up the good work and don't let anyone put your off your aim in Life
Dave


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

A.B said:


> Its not rocket science, but when should you call yourself a detailer/paint corrector>?
> 
> Is it the bright lights, high end cars and prices charged that attract people nowadays?
> 
> ...


What does it matter.

The good with thrive and those who aren't will disappear .

Don't know why it bothers you


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

mark-gts said:


> Il have my wee 10p with this one ive just recently started my own business at the age of 25 having been doing trade valeting since the age of 15 but detailing from home since 17 i had a few years out and i came back and the first thing was research research research to see were products had progressed to what the new "in" thing was etc but now im back to it and i love it! For me its like a paid hobby i love my job and love the work i never bump myself up or say im better than anyone i let my work speak for its self but for me my understanding of my products and my technique are key how can i yet along anyone pass along the knowledge i have if i dont know what im working with so i spend time tirelessly working at my products checking curing times durability application etc just to try and make sure im doing things right end of the day the way i see it is i could by the best products in the world and still produce a **** finish because i dont know how they work everyday is a learning day in detailing and everyday is a constant change as technologies evolve every single day!


Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

R0B said:


> What does it matter.
> 
> The good with thrive and those who aren't will disappear .
> 
> Don't know why it bothers you


These are not my thoughts. I felt like adding some entertainment to the forum :lol:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

What a lovely post....well done


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As you said 'it's not rocket science', and it isn't.Anyone can learn...the more experience you gain the better you'll become, same as any field...simple as that.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> As you said 'it's not rocket science', anyone can learn...the more experience you gain the better you'll become, same as any field...simple as that.


My thoughts exactly, give us up and comers a chance.:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You just got to be in the mindset of 
Every days a school day
Yes dirt is dirt grime is grime crud is crud but its how where how well you clean it. Every car is different even two from the same make.
Its not doing any 1 thing 100% better than anyone else ....its about doing 100 things 1% better that makes you stand out in a crowd


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

AllenF said:


> You just got to be in the mindset of
> Every days a school day
> Yes dirt is dirt grime is grime crud is crud but its how where how well you clean it. Every car is different even two from the same make.
> Its not doing any 1 thing 100% better than anyone else ....its about doing 100 things 1% better that makes you stand out in a crowd


Tell them again!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> You just got to be in the mindset of
> Every days a school day
> Yes dirt is dirt grime is grime crud is crud but its how where how well you clean it. Every car is different even two from the same make.
> Its not doing any 1 thing 100% better than anyone else ....its about doing 100 things 1% better that makes you stand out in a crowd


That's what I keep telling my missus

But she pays as much attention to me as yours does you


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm mine has selective hearing.... She selects not to hear anything. Unless its about her and then only the good bits ( so never listens then )


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I have noticed the detailers rather than valeters, name being used on Vans and adverts etc.

Personally I think the way to tell the difference between a True Detailer, Valeters and "fake" detailers.

True Detailer type places, Its going to be a 1 or 2 guys, they have a small variety of products that they know how to use well and get the best from, as well as being happy to apply what the customer might want applied for what ever reason. They treat everything individually, talk to the customer about things, offer advice etc and then crack on with the work and get to the stage that they want to. 



Valeters

Its going to be quite a few guys, loads of bulk products and usually everything chucked around without that much care, they are not going to use anything you want but will charge you for the "premium" services like the all over machine polish for £30 and super long life sealant for an extra tenner mate! its all about the turnover, most will do a half decent job and do it cheaply and serve a purpose for what customers want.

Fake

This might be the one where I get some Flak, but these come in a range of forms from the guy that got a machine polisher and "detailing kit" for Chirstmas and thinks they are ready for business, Valeters with delusions of grandeur
Then you get the ones where you walk into some super fancy showroom, all stainless steel and white and so on. they know best so will do as they wish and then you need to sell the car to pay the insane prices that they charge, they have been of courses everywhere and have a potion for everything but get the feeling a lot of these types are all the gear and no idea and charge huge prices.

All of them have a place in the market, and is the same across every type of business with cars, you will see the same with Garages as well pretty much every industry, it just the world we live in.

do love the impressive replies in her, they are great, didn't expect it to go that direction lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

To add to that.
Detailing is an art form.
It takes years to learn and longer to perfect.
People who wash the car each week in a hour then come on here and say
Quick DETAIL
You look at them and think god another bloody weekend warrior.
How the hell can you detail a car in a hour? Clean it yes valet it NOOOOO. Detail it... Lmbo no chance no matter who you are. Thats why detailers charge what they do because the hours that go into it ( like 50+) now at £500 thats only a tenner an hour thats without overheads etc.
The word detail is too abused. If half the people that claim to have detailed a motor actually came hands on to do one then they would **** themselves at the anal levels it can be taken to ( refs stangalang paul dalton and the likes to name but two worthy of the title detailer )


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

A.B said:


> My thoughts exactly, give us up and comers a chance.:thumb:


 Anybody who's experienced long term should give you or any new comers a chance...if they don't then forget them, just ignore it and crack on. I've detailed/worked on motors for 20 years, but that ain't my profession, i'm a chippy by trade(dunno if there's an actual qualification for detailing), perhaps there is??? But at the end of the day everyone had to start somewhere, so don't get put off by words on the internet.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I call myself a detailer BUT, the majority of jobs I do are not details simply because people won't pay it. I've spent weeks getting cars ready for shows in the past etc. for many years it has been a second job and I've never really advertised or felt the need to. This last year has been a step up in terms of detailing/ normal job as more of my income comes from detailing. It did make me think today whilst I spoke to a plumber. He said he uses somebody (local but I'm not naming names) he also said he's the best in south Yorkshire and he's used him years. It made me a little hurt inside thinking that he put me under this other guy knowing full well he'd never seen any of my work. I don't have a flashy work area and I certainly don't charge like I have. How could he simply say he's the best in South Yorkshire when I know for a fact I now look after some of his old customers...

Ah well show rooms and money talk I guess. I do what I do because it is a love. I'll also be the first to admit there are always people popping up as detailers, I just worry I don't get tarred with the same brush. My skills are far more advanced now than they were 8 years ago and it shows in my work. But hey I'll keep on plodding along for the love of it. Maybe someday I'll get myself a nice flashy unit and call myself the best in South Yorkshire.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

If I may... I myself would not classify myself as a detailer in any shape or form but more a enthusiast.

As a kid I used to wash my dad's car regularly on the weekends, wash, t-cut, polish, you name it I tried it (poor car).As a kid I made mistakes, as i've got older and wiser I've learnt from those mistakes and bettered myself. Now if this is old school detailing... then I maybe only maybe I can be called a detailer.

Only since last year have I invested in a DA and started to practice machine polishing, does it look better? in my eyes yes. Against some of you guy's out there it'll probably be a WTF!!.

Site's like this is what keeps me going and motivated. One day (just like Guitarjon stated)" I'll get myself a nice flashy unit " make some money and be one of the guy's giving the expert advise on here.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I just like cleaning cars. At the weekend. I probably take much longer than is necessary. I probably use far too much product. In the wrong way. But I am happy.

I think with this " Detailer / Valeter " thing you can draw an analogy between "Chef" and "Cook" - there are plenty of experienced cooks who are good enough to call themselves Chef and there are plenty of inexperienced cooks running round in Chefs whites with their name embroidered on the chest, telling the world they are a "Chef".

Peoples reputations stand or fail on what they do, job titles only carry weight until first inspection.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice to see this thread turning sensible.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I've got a pen in my pocket, does that make me a writer. Paul Weller Science.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> I think with this " Detailer / Valeter " thing you can draw an analogy between "Chef" and "Cook" - there are plenty of experienced cooks who are good enough to call themselves Chef and there are plenty of inexperienced cooks running round in Chefs whites with their name embroidered on the chest, telling the world they are a "Chef".
> 
> Peoples reputations stand or fail on what they do, job titles only carry weight until first inspection.


I like this analogy, in my opinion you can call yourself what you like its the work you do that counts  detailing is just a buzz word that sells well.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

What makes someone a detailer? The attention they pay to the little details, things like making sure the tyre name lines up with the tyre valve when it is fitted(thanks for that one dooka) , or taking off wing mirrors to clean behind them. No one is going to see that but the guy who did it, sorry i forgot who it was, knows it is clean.
Anything else is valeting/cleaning


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have had to remove nearly 40 off topic posts, if you don't like the subject then don't post.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

As a person who likes to keep his cars clean and loves the comments of "Cleanest on the street mate" I love the Detailing buzz word!! and might even have a DW T-shirt, But i don't charge for cleaning anyone else's car and i don't call myself a Detailer or a Valeter (God forbid:lol. Please do not alienate the guys and girls that love the DW scene, We have just found a hobby that makes us happy.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

If I had to write a post this would have been the crux of it /\
|


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

yup same here.....but to be fair I don't really give a toss what anyone else says.....you can call me susan if it makes you happy


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I personally find it quite funny when people get up in arms about the valeting/detailing issue. Unless it's an active business who falsely advertises detailing, who cares? Anyone who proudly calls them self a detailer or a valeter is obviously some sort of enthusiast which is what we mostly are. We're all enthusiasts so why not just respect one another for it?

If it's someone who starts a business advertising detailing services but only really valets a car then soon their reputation will go down the pan, simple as. It won't affect me because I'm the only one who cleans/corrects/details mine and certain friends cars.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Exactly^^ whether you spend 3 hrs, 60 or more, you're still detailing. The term 'weekend warriors' which gets thrown about gets me...disgusting term. Elitist nonsense doesn't wash with me.


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Exactly^^ whether you spend 3 hrs, 60 or more, you're still detailing. *The term 'weekend warriors' which gets thrown about gets me...disgusting term.* Elitist nonsense doesn't wash with me.


Well said, where did most of these 'so-called' professionals start from... I wouldn't mind betting a few 'weekend warriors' know just as much, if not more than some pro's, but choose not to pursue it as a career. End of the day as said, even to be on here makes you someone with passion for keeping your pride and joy the best you can, hopefully with a desire to learn how to be better. There's no room for elitism in my mind, but always room for helping others where possible or learning from others.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

It is good to rub, and polish our brain against that of others.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

saul said:


> It is good to rub, and polish our brain against that of others.


How very true fella, most of what I have learn't is from other members on here and I couldn't have achieved the result's if it wasn't from fellow members, I am forever grateful to fellow members for their help and guidence.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I always say the same thing when i am on here, as far as i am concerned, i know jack about what some of the well known pros call 'detailing' and by well known, i mean Kelly at KDS, Dooka, stangalang etc but i am learning all the time


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Chino said:


> Well said, where did most of these 'so-called' professionals start from... I wouldn't mind betting a few 'weekend warriors' know just as much, if not more than some pro's, but choose not to pursue it as a career. End of the day as said, even to be on here makes you someone with passion for keeping your pride and joy the best you can, hopefully with a desire to learn how to be better. There's no room for elitism in my mind, but always room for helping others where possible or learning from others.


I think this is where half the problem comes from, where so called weekend warriors believe they are better than pro's. Yes they can be better than some so called pro's but if it has been your job 5,6 and 7 days a week working for years in valeting, restoration garages and bodyshops studying the art of paint correction and cleaning cars; putting this knowledge to work on a daily basis, improving your skill set and gaining valuable experience. And the detailing comes in when someone is willing to pay for my time so that i can pay attention to every detail. Home detailing is different its what you make of your pride and joy and enjoying the passion.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hence my earlier post, some people clean their car and call it detailing, some take wheels off and do under the bonnet and call it detailing, then there are those who know about paint and why paint is reacting the way it is and how to tackle it, they are detailers to me but i agree with rottenapple, there are quite a lot of people who like to think they are better than some pros.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Exactly^^ whether you spend 3 hrs, 60 or more, you're still detailing. The term 'weekend warriors' which gets thrown about gets me...disgusting term. Elitist nonsense doesn't wash with me.


Exactly.

In the same vein, the term I hate most in the work place is "_xx years experience_". People who go out of their way to use it about themselves, particularly in job applications, are often coasters in my experience who have not bothered to learn much beyond the daily routine.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

I would say a detailer is someone that has a crack at it, its like anything else some are good some are bad some people it will come with experience, and most bodyshops will be sufficient paint corrector but that is something that comes with experience for the majority of us, i used be valeting for a used car dealer for my first job for around a year and that was using **** polish and products that were basically 100% silicone so detailing is using good quality products and using them properly.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I met a guy recently that had been cleaning cars on the side for years and has quite a reputation around our little town. He's very OCD and takes a lot of pride in whatever car he is doing. BUT he's also very old school and is stuck in his ways, bearing in mind he'd been cleaning cars for possibly 20 odd years now it still takes him a couple of days for a machine polish and full valet. 

You would think that I (who's been taking it seriously for about a year) wouldn't be able to tell him anything he doesn't already know right? Well I just introduced him to the faithful clay bar. 

Now I know he's not a pro but my point (after a bit of waffle) is that experience isn't always a good thing to me. 
It seams everyone is different, but just because someone says "I've been detailing for 20 years", it doesn't necessarily make them better than the next bloke.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

As the saying goes, Everyday is a school day.


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Alot of people buying polishers and a snow foam lance and detail cars. A mate borrowed a Rotary off another mate, never done anything cleaning wise to his car other than a wash and a hand polish with SRP. A week after borrowing said polisher he was advertising detailing services on facebook! I know of a lot of guys who are doing the same, most of them dont even know what a clay bar is, or refuse to use them as they damage the paint....yet use the polisher and Fast cut to remove tar etc instead!

3m Fast cut seems to be a "detailers" favourite over here! too im yet to even consider using it on a car, it does have its place but it would be a last resort for me. 

I know people have to start somewhere or are saying they are amateurs/beginners etc, the second you start asking for money your a "professional" this goes for all hobbies/businesses. 

Exactly the same in the photography business, people buy Bridge/crossover cameras, or Entry level DSLR cameras and are out pushing for wedding photography full days for £100-£200 including prints etc. Between myself and my dad we have about 8K worth of equipment, lenses, etc. Last wedding we done one of the brides family members offered to do the photos for them to save money, but the bride and groom insisted to get a professional. The family member tailed us all day taking the same photos making really novice mistakes, and couldnt understand why he wasnt getting awesome results with his entry level cannon shooting on Automatic mode. We offered assistance and give him pointers all day to help him out, helped him set up photos he wanted etc....and even still his photos were off colour warped and distorted all over the place.....would have been one unhappy bride if she had just let him take the photos.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Been there plenty times, amazing how many DSLR's pop up at events these days. What really gets me is the semi pro lens with the pop up flash.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

One thing is for sure I'd be a better detailing (on the Internet) if I could take a decent picture lol. I record my work on an iPhone 5s camera and I'll be the first to admit I'm rubbish at taking photos. That's another thing I think an expensive detailer is usually good at- taking photos lol.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> One thing is for sure I'd be a better detailing (on the Internet) if I could take a decent picture lol. I record my work on an iPhone 5s camera and I'll be the first to admit I'm rubbish at taking photos. That's another thing I think an expensive detailer is usually good at- taking photos lol.


Get yourself a cheap tripod, and an attachment for the phone. some like this


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

rottenapple said:


> I think this is where half the problem comes from, where so called weekend warriors believe they are better than pro's. Yes they can be better than some so called pro's but if it has been your job 5,6 and 7 days a week working for years in valeting, restoration garages and bodyshops studying the art of paint correction and cleaning cars; putting this knowledge to work on a daily basis, improving your skill set and gaining valuable experience. And the detailing comes in when someone is willing to pay for my time so that i can pay attention to every detail. Home detailing is different its what you make of your pride and joy and enjoying the passion.


I think there are two kinds of pros, those that you describe above that have countless hours of technique, training and practice, and those that get a das6 and a pressure washer and think they're professionals.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

People see the cars I detail then ask me for a quote when I tell them I don't hear from them again, I'm no pro but people think I'll work on a car for 2 Days for £30 lol, I don't think do


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I think the interpretation of the wording plays a part too. 
I'm a member of my local magic circle and have studied, practiced, performed and refined my chosen tricks. I believe whole heartedly that I can call myself a magician. 
Now when we get a new guy come down the club they tend to say things like "I can do a bit of magic"
It sounds weird when you apply it here too.
There is a difference between "I can do detailing" and "I'm a detailer"


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Think you're right there Luke. I would never refer to myself as a detailer, as to me that conjures up(see what I did there?  ),images of high end cars having several days of delicate paint cleansing and correction. I just say I'm pretty good at cleaning cars, I've got a good few years worth of weekends spent cleaning and buffing under my belt and lap up new products/knowledge about it all where I can.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Chino said:


> Think you're right there Luke. I would never refer to myself as a detailer, as to me that conjures up(see what I did there?  ),images of high end cars having several days of delicate paint cleansing and correction. I just say I'm pretty good at cleaning cars, I've got a good few years worth of weekends spent cleaning and buffing under my belt and lap up new products/knowledge about it all where I can.


I'd still class you as a detailer mate..doesn't have to be just high end cars. As you said, you have years of experience buffing and cleaning, whether it's your own or friends you're still 'detailing' because you're getting ocd on them more than the average car washer/cleaner. You don't need so called 'hiearchy' etc to deem you fit for that term...no way. As i said, my trade is carpentry, and i earn my dough cutting a bit of wood, but i have worked on cars for years, mostly bodywork, prep (not spraying) due to my uncle who has a bodyshop, so the exterior interests me more than the interior tbh. But i've spent hours and hours on cars searching for paint perfection, from Astons to Nova's.
Couple of my mates do it for a living so that's how they earn their corn, they ain't 'famous' as such and neither am i , but i don't care... for me it's just a passionate hobby and i love it :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

There's very few people I class as true detailers tbh

I certainly wouldn't class myself as one either :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

As i said earlier in the thread, it depends on your definition of detailing but like kimo, no way am i a detailer at leas not yet anyway


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> There's very few people I class as true detailers tbh
> 
> I certainly wouldn't class myself as one either :lol:


It's just a term though man...one of my pals prefers to call himself a valeter and the other a detailer, but they're both just as ocd as each other. When you look at certain cars Kimo do you not think -'i'd love to detail that', surely you don't think -' i'd love to wash that' don't say yes haha (i know you don't) . Obviously, like in any field some guys are going to better, and have more technical know-how etc than others,depends what level you wanna take it.. but at the end of the day we're talking power tools and chemicals here, not splitting atoms. Room for all imo


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyway enough from me...for now  I'm going swimming laters.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> It's just a term though man...one of my pals prefers to call himself a valeter and the other a detailer, but they're both just as ocd as each other. When you look at certain cars Kimo do you not think -'i'd love to detail that', surely you don't think -' i'd love to wash that' don't say yes haha (i know you don't) . Obviously, like in any field some guys are going to better, and have more technical know-how etc than others,depends what level you wanna take it.. but at the end of the day we're talking power tools and chemicals here, not splitting atoms. Room for all imo


Maybe it is just the way i was brought up, use the correct term etc, but if i see something really nice then i tend to think 'i'd love to clean that' rather than detail it. This might also be down to my personal desire not to become bigheaded around here, especially as there are so many people far more knowledgeable than i.
I see where you are coming from though and i suppose it is each to their own


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Maybe it is just the way i was brought up, use the correct term etc, but if i see something really nice then i tend to think 'i'd love to clean that' rather than detail it. This might also be down to my personal desire not to become bigheaded around here, especially as there are so many people far more knowledgeable than i.
> I see where you are coming from though and i suppose it is each to their own


I'm no authority muzz, or even trying to be mate...just saying really. Years ago the title'detailer' wasn't even used (not to my knowledge anyway,happy to be corrected on that), it was valeting, car cleaning or whatever, the term 'detailing's a yank term. I'm not saying there isn't bods who are a cut above others, course there is, but that doesn't mean that only they are entitled to be addressed that way, not from me anyway. Respect due yeah...but that's where it stops


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh i agree, its each to their own really and my post was just the way i view it but i see your point of view too


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> It's just a term though man...one of my pals prefers to call himself a valeter and the other a detailer, but they're both just as ocd as each other. When you look at certain cars Kimo do you not think -'i'd love to detail that', surely you don't think -' i'd love to wash that' don't say yes haha (i know you don't) . Obviously, like in any field some guys are going to better, and have more technical know-how etc than others,depends what level you wanna take it.. but at the end of the day we're talking power tools and chemicals here, not splitting atoms. Room for all imo


I do think I'd like to detail something

I also think I'd love to play in a band, doesn't mean I'm an artist though


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm not a detailer. My hands won't let me, let alone my gait. However, I am
very passionate about achieving smooth and shiny paint, especially if it sits 
on a vehicle that warrants it. What that means is that I'm out there doing my
research on potions and techniques that help me achieve that goal. So, you 
could call me a detailer in all but name...

I go back to the days of the original T-Cut and Simoniz One Step. Machine,
what machine? It was all muscle and grunt, especially on oxidised single-stage
paint. Discarded pyjamas and rolled muslin cloths were the order of the day.
The attention to detail, seams, chrome, rubber grooves and the like, making 
the car look like it had just left the showroom was where it was at.

In today's world, it seems the goal is "better than new", which highlights the
shoddy way new cars can be offered for sale. However, that is now eminently
achievable. The sheer range of products for more or less anyone to produce
what to the majority of people outside of our circle would consider as 
outstanding, is bewildering. You don't even need a machine, though you still
won't get your results past that 0.3% of people with a good eye!

As far as I'm concerned, I don't want anyone to judge and label me, all I want
you to do is enjoy the results. As for the professionals, I'm usually in total 
awe of the real ones within a few moments of watching them. While I can 
claim a fair bit of product knowledge, I'd never try pulling wool over the guys 
with a trained eye.

I do detailing as a very enjoyable hobby. I'm able to share my results, and my
knowledge to a certain extext, within a community. The World has changed
beyond belief where patience is ever the virtue that gets in the way. On a
Forum like this, you do need to read the screen, closely! 

It isn't so much the "weekend warriors", it's those who regurgitate nonsense 
which, to the ones who have regularly used a product, clearly shows that 
_that_ writer hasn't! The only conclusion you draw is that they would not be
saying that _if_ they _had_ used the product. At one time it was overt, like
the slating that waterless washes got; these days the fiction is put over like
proven fact and can be very misleading.

Even if you aren't a detailer, enjoy your stab at detailing. I do!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

everyone can says there a detailer but only the results can truly determine who is


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Having seen your work lowiepete i would definitely class you as a detailer, due to you paying attention to the little details


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

marc147 said:


> everyone can says they're a detailer but only the results can truly determine who is


OK, so if that's true why is there not a sticky thread of "Show us your before
and after pics of your practice scrap panel(s)..."?

If there was a poll of people starting out with a machine, how many have
actually followed the scrap panel practice advice? I'd wager, not many! Of
course, I'm assuming that any proper detailer uses machines.

As for the results, I could produce quite an amazing finish, even by hand and
especially with the filler products of today, which would make the greater 
majority of people go: Ooooohhh! However, I'd probably die of embarrassment
if I cast the same work before anyone who knows what he or she is looking at.

After all, how many, in all honesty, can tell the difference between uncoated, 
waxed, sealed or glass-coated surfaces? When I first met someone who can,
it became an uncanny skill that I would love to train myself to do.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Totally miss interpreted my comment i mearly meant that the level of finish at the end ( mostly including the little touches) can be a big split in a detailer being not so good as to a great one


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

muzzer42 said:


> Having seen your work lowiepete i would definitely class you as a detailer, due to you paying attention to the little details


Wow, that's a huge compliment that I'm not sure I deserve. Thank you :thumb:
I've had to go away and think about how to respond, rather than replying on
the hoof...

What I will admit to is nothing more than a detailer's attitude. That probably 
came from an experience quite early in my life. As a lad of just 13 or 14, I'd 
taken on a job from the best customer of my Uncle's garage. Back in those 
days (late 1950's) there was still a fair bit of deference paid to people in 
many walks of life. Not least of these was the garage's foreman mechanic, by 
the name of Cyril, complete with war-time issue spectacles. These were worn 
in the obligatory way, on the end of his nose, and of course, adjusted as part
of adding emphasis to his words of wisdom.

The task in hand was to prepare a two-tone Ford Zephyr Zodiac. When I
approached Cyril about parking this car in _his_ workshop it was only agreed
on the basis that I was going to do a job worthy of the name. I think he was 
re-assured when I told him that the owner wanted me to prepare it for his 
daughter's wedding. In truth, I just saw it as the poshest car I'd ever get to 
work on. After all, to an impressionable lad of that era, this was not just a 
Ford Zephyr, it was the top of the range, two-tone, Zodiac..!

So during my summer holidays, there I am thinking I'm getting close to the
end of the job, when Cyril asks me about when I'm going to finish. I'm now 
wondering if he wants the workshop space and I'm therefore facing possible 
eviction, despite him and everyone else at the garage being united in not 
letting the owner near the shop until this job is completed.

When I announced that it would probably be later that week, back came the
question: "Are you sure?" Without a further word, from his toolbox he had
produced an old-fashioned flat wooden tooth-pick. He went straight to the 
edges of the windscreen and extracted this short curl of crud from under the 
rubber. I can't imagine my crestfallen expression at seeing this, but I could 
hardly fail to notice either!

What came next, when I tentatively asked if I should continue round with the 
toothpick, was totally unexpected! He then asked if I had toothbrush and 
toothpaste at home. Having obviously admitted to that, I'm instructed to run 
home and fetch it. By this time I've got to say that I knew well enough not 
to ask him why...:speechles

Well yes, he made me clean every square inch of that screen with dentifrice
that came from a tin! Horrid chalky stuff to the taste, but I could not believe 
the difference, especially around that rubber trim! I had to make sure I wiped
away any residue though. However, it's what came later from Cyril that today
I bless him for.

We talked over how the car was to be revealed to the owner. What stuck in 
my mind was his earnest advice to closely watch the owner's eyes during the 
reveal. Never mind what else that happens, he said, just remember his eyes!

Here was a wealthy landowner/farmer, our best customer by miles, coming
to collect his once extremely neglected car. The guy was a powerful village
luminary (put any modern day tainting out of your mind!) and to this day, all I 
have is an image of an extremely emotional chap almost reduced to tears by 
this green and naiive teenager. What I learned is that there are very few 
short-cuts to achieving an acceptable finish. Nevertheless, even these days, 
my aim is to achieve a result where I'll really enjoy watching an owner's eyes 
at a reveal...

That still does not quailify me as a detailer though...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a shortcut to everything lowiepete
But there is no shortcut to experience either hands on or gleaned.
Its training like that that makes a detailer a detailer not a squillion quids worth of wax and every type of machine possible.
Its all in the eye.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Steve, you're a detailer of the realm...i've knighted you with a snow foam lance. Anyone disagrees...tough


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Steve, you're a detailer of the realm...i've knighted you with a snow foam lance. Anyone disagrees...tough


I agree and this just backs up my comments about Steve and his attention to detail, its little anecdotes like the one about Cyril and his toothpick that show what for me detailing is all about.

Steve you are too modest and i wish i was half the detailer you are


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

How many detailers have ever cleaned a dirty car :doublesho :spam: :thumb: :detailer:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

To be fair lowiepete you are a complete guru.....I'd not class you as amateur by any means and if I can gleam 10% of your knowledge by reading posts and reading your reviews I'd be happy

Now

Hold me


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

There are some total idiots out there calling themselves pro detailers and I happened to be watching one out of my friend's kitchen window a few weeks back whilst my self-detailed car sat a mere 20' away. All I can say is this "pro detailer" must've been brain-stem dead not to be intimidated by my car - and I in no way call myself a pro-pro. Pro enthusiast, yes! 

If you love doing it, and you can level paint properly, finish it, seal it and give it a crystal clear wax reflection, and you don't miss any nooks and crannies, and produce a finished car you're clients are happy to pay you for...then you my friend are a pro detailer. 

Just remember, that not taking the wheels off on a virgin detail is the biggest corner-cut since Schumacher did Hungary! 

Good luck buddy


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Intimidated by your car...is it on steroids and makes menacing comments to passers by or something along those lines ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

R0B said:


> Intimidated by your car...*is it* on steroids and makes*menacing* comments *to passers by or something along those lines ?*


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

:wall:
You know exactly what I mean lol


----------

